# Starcraft - Terran One



## HansZimmer

This piece has been posted for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

It was composed by Derek Duke for the videogame StarCraft.

What do you think about it? You can share your opinion with the poll and with a post here below.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. 

Result = (2*3 + 2*4 + 2*5) / 6 = 4


----------

